# Taking apart a C5 S6 intake manifold...



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I picked up a second intake manifold for my S6 motor. looking to take it apart to clean and send the top half out to get refinished. Any pointers on taking it apart? trouble areas? Thins I should be paying attention to?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

only issue is properly resealing it. comes apart very easily.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

I split it a few days ago. Gonna work on taking the runners and flaps out. I'm gonna use RTV to seal it back up


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

I never tried to take the flaps out before. I've used urathane to seal them up.


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

This is one of the powder coaters I spoke to said the runners and flaps have to come out for him to coat it. I have been trying to figure it out. I am going to go to another powder coater next week and see what he says. Im not worried about resealing it, that seems like cake compared to other things I have done


----------

